# First Time Sort of Making animal (bird)



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I started this about 3 hours ago, I really don't have any carving tools, never did anything like this before…

In the background are the tools I've used so far, except for some not too good exacto blades I'll break out tomorrow, if I bother to sleep…

Even though its not anywhere near done, I have a question…

Without me saying what it will be, can anybody tell me what it looks like to you…

I'm hoping she'll know when I give it to her.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

How about the beginning of a "Duck"?


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I'm actually not sure what a duck looks like…

And I should add that's it isn't related to Thanksgiving…

Her Birthday is Monday. months ago when I was visiting her she had something to do and I saw a bunch in her kitchen…

When I asked she said she collects them, and not a house full, just a few in the kitchen.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Duck first came to mind and then a Dove.

I'd say she's a keeper and looking forward to it in the Project
section.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

i first thought dove.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I figured I'll say…

Its supposed to start looking like a chicken…

I'm hoping it looks like one, or even close.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Seagull.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I thought maybe baby chicken. I can't carve to save my life so please don't think I'm criticizing it when I say it needs more beak.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I worked on it another 1 1/2 hr, so here is another pic as I go along…

Maybe it is a baby chicken, good thought Joe…

I'm thinking the bit of flatness on the head make it look more chickeny…

I'm not sure you can call this carving considering I've been using whatever I think will do the job.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

How about a quail? They have shorter beak.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks exactly like a wood pigeon to me just spot on well done .I wonder if I can suggest you might find using an angle grinder with a flap disc possibly on larger projects though it is easy after a short trial I found it so anyway. Alistair


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Maybe its an extinct species of rabid chickens just recently discovered on a cave painting…lol

Thanks SCOTSMAN,

I may never do something like this again, I just had to do it for her Birthday.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd go with a dove, just bring the beak back a little. If it breaks off glue if back on. At the point you're at now, I would use a smaller knife, like maybe a very sharp pocket knife. 
regards
Ed

BTW 
To carve a dove, just take all the wood away that doesn't look like a dove.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought chickens were shaped like McNuggets.

BJ


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Do your best, bud. My vote is for dove. If the love is for real, she'll take it as it comes. If not, it'll be "What the heck is this?!?" You'll know where to go from there.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Made a couple of changes I hope for the best…

Turns out it is a dove, it wasn't close to a chicken…

She is actually my friends Wife, I care about his family more than my family and their children (with some exceptions)...

He is very good with me, trusting me because he knows I never really had anyone in my own life, and knows how difficult it had become as the years pass. I get to visit them once and a while.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's looking pretty good now. I'm not an ornithologist so I'll just say that it looks like a bird, you pick the species. It does need an eye though - I can't see one in the pic. If you google "how to carve bird eyes" you might find something easy to do once you wade through all the [email protected] about buying glass eyes.

If carving is something you think you might get into then send me a PM. I've got a few generic carving how-to books laying around somewhere I can send you.


----------

